# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Data di perfezionamento della notifica ex art. 140 cpc

## massymessina

Secondo voi, qual'è la data in cui si perfeziona la notifica,  eseguita ex art. 140 cpc? 
Secondo me, come statuito dalla sentenza della Corte Costituzionale n. 3/2010, la notificazione, per il notificatario, si perfeziona al momento del ricevimento della raccomandata informativa prevista dal citato art. 140 c.p.c. 
Mentre, dalla parte del notificante si ha il perfezionamento nel momento in cui avviene l'invio della raccomandata informativa ex art. 140 
Allora, perchè l'art. 26 del D.P.R. n. 602/73 statuisce: "Nei casi previsti dallart. 140 del codice di procedura civile, la notificazione della cartella di pagamento si effettua con le modalità stabilite dallart. 60 del decreto del Presidente della Repubblica 29 settembre 1973, n. 600, e si ha per eseguita nel giorno successivo a quello in cui lavviso del deposito è affisso nellalbo del comune."? 
Massimiliano

----------


## massymessina

Posso rispondere direttamente io, perchè ho approfondito parecchio.
La parte citata dell'art. 26 fa riferimento al caso di assoluta irreperibilità del notificatario.
La soluzione sta in una sentenza di Cassazione (28698/2008) che differenzia l'ambito di applicazione della notifica effettuata ex art. 140 cpc dalla notifica effettuata ai sensi dell'art. 60, comma 1, lett. e) del DPR 600/73.
Infatti, mentre la prima deve eseguirsi solo in caso di irreperibilità temporanea del notificatario (quindi quando l'indirizzo è conosciuto) la seconda, invece, deve essere effettuata nei casi di irreperibilità assoluta del notificatario.
Quindi, in caso di irreperibilità assoluta, ai sensi dell'art. 60, comma 1, lett. e), la notificazione si ha per eseguita nell'ottavo giorno successivo a quello di affissione presso la casa comunale dell'avviso di deposito (in quanto, essendo l'indirizzo sconosciuto, la raccomandata informativa ex art. 140 cpc non può essere eseguita). 
Per analogia anche la suddetta parte dell'art. 26 del 602, a mio parere, fa riferimento al caso di irreperibilità assoluta, infatti, la stessa fa riferimento all'affissione dell'avviso di deposito dell'atto presso la casa comunale...

----------


## danilo sciuto

Grazie per il contributo.  :Smile:

----------


## massymessina

Vorrei aggiornare la discussione con una importante novità.
La Corte Costituzionale, con l’importante e condivisibile sentenza n. 258 del 19/11/2012, ha dichiarato l’illegittimità costituzionale del terzo comma (corrispondente all’attualmente vigente quarto comma) dell’art. 26 del D.P.R. 29 settembre 1973, n. 602 (Disposizioni sulla riscossione delle imposte sul reddito), nella parte in cui stabilisce che la notificazione della cartella di pagamento “Nei casi previsti dall’art. 140 del codice di procedura civile….si esegue con le modalità stabilite dall’art. 60 del DPR 29 settembre 1973, n. 600”, anziché “Nei casi in cui nel comune nel quale deve eseguirsi la notificazione non vi sia abitazione, ufficio o azienda del destinatario….si esegue con le modalità stabilite dall’art. 60, primo comma, alinea e lettera e), del DPR 29 settembre, n. 600”.
Pertanto, la fattispecie prevista dall'art. 60, co.1, lett. e) del DPR 600/73 ed il corrispettivo per il 602/73 si attua solo in caso di assoluta irreperibilità...

----------

